# Installazione fallita Fujitsu PRIMEPOWER450 4x SPARC64 V

## rdivincenzo

Ho scaricato e masterizzato  la ISO minimal di Gentto per sparc!

Provando ad installare sul server in oggetto la procedura d'installazione si avvia ma non va a buon fine.

Il server non è provvisto di uscita VGA, pertanto sono collegato in seriale e sono in grado di postarvi tutto lo stdout dall'avvio fino all'errore:

```

.Sep 19 08:56:49 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030100] Start reset sequence

Sep 19 08:56:49 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030200] Reset released...

Sep 19 06:56:52 GMT 2011 PowerOn SelfTest start

POST:Testing Flash/SRAM

POST:Testing SC

POST:Testing XSCF

POST:Banner

POST:FATAL check

POST:Testing Timer1

POST:Testing Tick

POST:Testing MMU

POST:Testing CPU Type

POST:Testing DTAG

POST:Memory Probe

POST:Testing Memory

POST:Testing Softint

POST:Testing U2P

POST:Testing Slave Device

POST:Testing Master Device

POST:System Configure

POST:OBP Start

screen:r1024x768x75 not found.

keyboard not found.

Fujitsu Siemens PRIMEPOWER450 4x SPARC64 V, No Keyboard

OpenBoot 3.14.1-1, 16384 MB memory installed

Ethernet address 0:e0:0:c4:c1:9a, Host ID: 80f3c19a.

XSCF Version: 4.2.1

{0} ok

{0} ok

{0} ok boot cdrom

Boot device: /pci@83,4000/ide@d/cdrom@0,0:f  File and args:

SILO Version 1.4.14

\

----------------------------------------------------

Welcome to the Gentoo/Linux SPARC64 weekly InstallCD

----------------------------------------------------

boot: gentoo

Allocated 64 Megs of memory at 0x40000000 for kernel

Loaded kernel version 2.6.39

Loading initial ramdisk (2334417 bytes at 0x5FF800000 phys, 0x40C00000 virt)...

-

PROMLIB: Sun IEEE Boot Prom 'OBP 3.14.1 2005/02/09 08:39'

PROMLIB: Root node compatible: sun4us

Linux version 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 (root@bender) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4 p1.0) ) #1 SMP Mon Sep 12 21:02:54 UTC 2011

bootconsole [earlyprom0] enabled

ARCH: SUN4U

Ethernet address: 00:e0:00:c4:c1:9a

Kernel: Using 2 locked TLB entries for main kernel image.

Remapping the kernel... done.

RED State Exception ( CPU#0 )

Resetting ...

.Sep 19 09:12:30 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030100] Start reset sequence

Sep 19 09:12:31 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030200] Reset released...

```

A naso sembrerebbe che il CPU0 sia andato, ma non è così!!!

Infatti con il sistema di boot OpenBoot 3.14.1-1 ho lanciato il test con i seguenti comandi

```

{0} setenv mfg-mode on

mfg-mode =            on

{0} setenv diag-switch? true

diag-switch? =        true

{0} ok reset-all

```

Il risultato è il seguente:

```

Resetting ...

.Sep 19 10:26:14 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030100] Start reset sequence

Sep 19 10:26:14 MEST 2011 XSCF:I::[02030200] Reset released...

Sep 19 08:26:17 GMT 2011 PowerOn SelfTest start

0>Flash/SRAM Test

2>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

3>slave_wait...

0>      Flash Memory check sum Test

0>      FROM#0 checksum = 10fe51fe

0>      FROM#1 checksum = 11047ed3

0>      SRAM Data Line Test

0>      SRAM Addr Line Test

0>      SRAM Data Test

0>      SRAM Init Test

1>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

3>slave_wait...

0>SC Test

0>      SC init

2>slave_wait...

0>XSCF Test

3>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

0>      XSCF Test

0>      CPU Status Test

0>Banner

3>Banner

1>Banner

3>      PowerOn SelfTest 14.1.1, created 02/09/2005 08:45:00

1>      PowerOn SelfTest 14.1.1, created 02/09/2005 08:45:00

3>      ID=4090fc26.10fa00a2(HG1V26G 0902)

1>      ID=6090fc26.98fa0462(HY1V6MG 0906)

2>Banner

3>      SPARC64V(mask=08)

1>      SPARC64V(mask=08)

3>      CPU_UPA_CONFIG=3e801001.7bc6803b

1>      CPU_UPA_CONFIG=3e801001.7bc2803b

0>      PowerOn SelfTest 14.1.1, created 02/09/2005 08:45:00

2>      PowerOn SelfTest 14.1.1, created 02/09/2005 08:45:00

0>      ID=a020fde4.0853421e(U4BA42U 0405)

2>      ID=1060fc2b.0a810d22(HB21KDG 0608)

1>      WB_S=8, WRI_S=8, INT_S=8

3>      WB_S=8, WRI_S=8, INT_S=8

2>      SPARC64V(mask=08)

3>      MCAP=0, CLK_MODE=5:1

1>      MCAP=0, CLK_MODE=5:1

0>      SPARC64V(mask=08)

1>      SCIQ0=8, SCIQ1=8

2>      CPU_UPA_CONFIG=3e801001.7bc4803b

3>      SCIQ0=8, SCIQ1=8

2>      WB_S=8, WRI_S=8, INT_S=8

0>      CPU_UPA_CONFIG=3e801001.7bc0803b

2>      MCAP=0, CLK_MODE=5:1

0>      WB_S=8, WRI_S=8, INT_S=8

2>      SCIQ0=8, SCIQ1=8

0>      MCAP=0, CLK_MODE=5:1

0>      SCIQ0=8, SCIQ1=8

1>      diag-switch?=true, diag-level=min

        configuration-policy=component

3>      diag-switch?=true, diag-level=min

        configuration-policy=component

2>      diag-switch?=true, diag-level=min

        configuration-policy=component

0>      diag-switch?=true, diag-level=min

        configuration-policy=component

0>FATAL check

2>FATAL check

3>FATAL check

2>      FATAL reset check1

1>FATAL check

2>      FATAL reset check2

0>      FATAL reset check1

1>      FATAL reset check1

3>      FATAL reset check1

1>      FATAL reset check2

3>      FATAL reset check2

0>      FATAL reset check2

0>Timer1 Test

1>Timer1 Test

3>Timer1 Test

2>Timer1 Test

3>      Timer1 Increment Test

1>      Timer1 Increment Test

2>      Timer1 Increment Test

1>      Probing Timer at 100.00001c10

0>      Timer1 Increment Test

3>      Probing Timer at 100.00001c10

1>      Probing Timer at 106.00001c10

0>      Probing Timer at 100.00001c10

2>      Probing Timer at 100.00001c10

3>      Probing Timer at 106.00001c10

2>      Probing Timer at 106.00001c10

0>      Probing Timer at 106.00001c10

0>Tick Test

1>Tick Test

2>Tick Test

1>      Tick Increment Test

2>      Tick Increment Test

3>Tick Test

3>      Tick Increment Test

0>      Tick Increment Test

0>MMU Test

3>MMU Test

1>MMU Test

2>MMU Test

1>      MMU Registers Test

3>      MMU Registers Test

2>      MMU Registers Test

0>      MMU Registers Test

1>      MMU TLBs Test

1>      fITLB Tests

2>      MMU TLBs Test

3>      MMU TLBs Test

2>      fITLB Tests

3>      fITLB Tests

1>      fDTLB Tests

1>      sITLB Tests

3>      fDTLB Tests

2>      fDTLB Tests

3>      sITLB Tests

1>      sDTLB Tests

3>      sDTLB Tests

2>      sITLB Tests

1>      MMU Init

2>      sDTLB Tests

3>      MMU Init

0>      MMU TLBs Test

2>      MMU Init

0>      fITLB Tests

0>      fDTLB Tests

0>      sITLB Tests

0>      sDTLB Tests

0>      MMU Init

0>CPU Type Test

3>CPU Type Test

2>CPU Type Test

1>CPU Type Test

3>      CPU type check

1>      CPU type check

0>      CPU type check

2>      CPU type check

1>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

0>DTAG Test

3>slave_wait...

0>      DTAG  Test

0>      DTAG Init

1>slave_wait...

3>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

0>Memory Probe

0>      MC Init

0>      Memory Probe

0>       slot0 : 1024mb + 1024mb       slot1 : 1024mb + 1024mb

         slot2 :    0mb +    0mb       slot3 :    0mb +    0mb

         slot4 : 1024mb + 1024mb       slot5 : 1024mb + 1024mb

         slot6 :    0mb +    0mb       slot7 :    0mb +    0mb

         slot8 : 1024mb + 1024mb       slot9 : 1024mb + 1024mb

        slot10 :    0mb +    0mb      slot11 :    0mb +    0mb

0>      slot12 : 1024mb + 1024mb      slot13 : 1024mb + 1024mb

0>      slot14 :    0mb +    0mb      slot15 :    0mb +    0mb

0>      Memory Configuration

1>Memory Test

2>Memory Test

1>      Memory Address Line Test

3>Memory Test

2>      Memory Address Line Test

1>      Simple Memory Test

3>      Memory Address Line Test

2>      Simple Memory Test

0>Memory Test

3>      Simple Memory Test

0>      Memory Address Line Test

0>      Simple Memory Test

0>      Verifying Addr=00000000.00000000, Size=00000002.00000000

1>      Verifying Addr=00000004.00000000, Size=00000002.00000000

0>      Syncing ...0>   done ...

0>      next_state=05

2>      Memory Init

3>      Memory Init

1>      Memory Init

0>      Memory Init

0>      Initializing: address=00000000.00000000, size=00000002.00000000

1>      Initializing: address=00000004.00000000, size=00000002.00000000

1>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

3>slave_wait...

0>Softint Test

1>Softint Test

3>Softint Test

2>Softint Test

3>      Softint Registers and Interrupt Test

1>      Softint Registers and Interrupt Test

2>      Softint Registers and Interrupt Test

3>      Tick and Tick Compare Regs. Test

2>      Tick and Tick Compare Regs. Test

0>      Softint Registers and Interrupt Test

1>      Tick and Tick Compare Regs. Test

3>      Stick and Stick Compare Regs. Test

0>      Tick and Tick Compare Regs. Test

1>      Stick and Stick Compare Regs. Test

2>      Stick and Stick Compare Regs. Test

0>      Stick and Stick Compare Regs. Test

0>U2P Test

3>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

0>      U2P Probe

0>      Probing U2P#0(0x80) at 100.00000000

0>      Probing U2P#3(0x83) at 106.00000000

0>      U2P Registers Test

0>      IO0_Status= 01000000(MC0Q=2), UPA_Config=00000002

0>      Testing U2P port_id=80

0>      IO3_Status= 01000000(MC0Q=2), UPA_Config=00000002

0>      Testing U2P port_id=83

0>      U2P Interrupts Test

0>      Testing U2P#3(portid=83,inr=20ee)

0>      Testing U2P#3(portid=83,inr=20ef)

0>      Testing U2P#3(portid=83,inr=20f0)

0>      Testing U2P#3(portid=83,inr=20f1)

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#3(portid=83,inr=20ec)

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#3(portid=83,inr=20ed)

0>      Testing SCSI#0(portid=83,inr=20e0)

0>      Testing LAN#0(portid=83,inr=20e1)

0>      Testing ATAPI#0(portid=83,inr=20e4)

0>      Testing SCSI#1(portid=83,inr=20e6)

0>      Testing USBC(portid=83,inr=20e9)

0>      Testing LAN#1(portid=83,inr=20ea)

0>      Testing U2P#0(portid=80,inr=202e)

0>      Testing U2P#0(portid=80,inr=202f)

0>      Testing U2P#0(portid=80,inr=2030)

0>      Testing U2P#0(portid=80,inr=2031)

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#0(portid=80,inr=202c)

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#0(portid=80,inr=202d)

0>      Testing PCI#00(portid=80,inr=2000)

0>      Testing PCI#00(portid=80,inr=2001)

0>      Testing PCI#00(portid=80,inr=2002)

0>      Testing PCI#00(portid=80,inr=2003)

0>      Testing PCI#01(portid=80,inr=2004)

0>      Testing PCI#01(portid=80,inr=2005)

0>      Testing PCI#01(portid=80,inr=2006)

0>      Testing PCI#01(portid=80,inr=2007)

0>      Testing PCI#02(portid=80,inr=2010)

0>      Testing PCI#02(portid=80,inr=2011)

0>      Testing PCI#02(portid=80,inr=2012)

0>      Testing PCI#02(portid=80,inr=2013)

0>      Testing PCI#03(portid=80,inr=2014)

0>      Testing PCI#03(portid=80,inr=2015)

0>      Testing PCI#03(portid=80,inr=2016)

0>      Testing PCI#03(portid=80,inr=2017)

0>      Testing PCI#04(portid=80,inr=2018)

0>      Testing PCI#04(portid=80,inr=2019)

0>      Testing PCI#04(portid=80,inr=201a)

0>      Testing PCI#04(portid=80,inr=201b)

0>      Testing PCI#05(portid=83,inr=20d0)

0>      Testing PCI#05(portid=83,inr=20d1)

0>      Testing PCI#05(portid=83,inr=20d2)

0>      Testing PCI#05(portid=83,inr=20d3)

0>      U2P Timers/Counters Test

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#0(port_id=80)

0>      Testing U2P(Timer)#3(port_id=83)

0>      U2P Functional Test

0>      Testing U2P port_id=80

0>      IOMMU Tag Comparator Test

0>      Streaming Buffer Test

0>      DMA Merge Buffer Test

0>      Testing U2P port_id=83

0>      IOMMU Tag Comparator Test

0>      Streaming Buffer Test

0>      DMA Merge Buffer Test

0>      U2P Init

0>      Initializing U2P#0(port_id=80)

0>      IO0_Status= 01000000(MC0Q=2), UPA_Config=00000002

0>      Initializing U2P#3(port_id=83)

0>      IO3_Status= 01000000(MC0Q=2), UPA_Config=00000002

0>      U2P PCI slot Test

0>      Probing PCI#00 at 100.01800800 :

                func#0 : Fibre Channel

0>      Probing PCI#01 at 100.01801000 :

                func#0 : Fibre Channel

0>      Probing PCI#02 at 100.01001800 :

                func#0 : Ethernet

0>      Probing PCI#03 at 100.01002000 :

                func#0 : Ethernet

0>      Probing PCI#04 at 100.01002800 :

0>      Probing PCI#05 at 106.01001800 :

0>Slave Device Test

3>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

0>      TOD Test

0>      TTY Test

0>      HPC3130 Test

0>      SLOT LED

0>Master Device Test

3>slave_wait...

2>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

0>      Ethernet Registers Test

0>      Ethernet Internal Loopback Test

0>      Ethernet PHY Loopback(10Mbps) Test

0>      Ethernet PHY Loopback(100Mbps) Test

0>      Ultra320 Registers Test

0>      GIGA-Ether Registers Test

0>      IDE Registers Test

0>      106.02010407:busy wait...0>done

0>      USB Test

0>      Port #00 Test

0>      Port #01 Test

0>System Configure

2>slave_wait...

3>slave_wait...

1>slave_wait...

0>                   UPA module(Processor)

0>      -----+--------+-------------+-------+-----+------------

0>       mid | Status |    Type     | Cache | Ver.| freq.

0>      -----+--------+-------------+-------+-----+------------

0>        0  |   OK   |  SPARC64V   |  1mb  | 08  | 1100mhz

0>        1  |   OK   |  SPARC64V   |  1mb  | 08  | 1100mhz

0>        2  |   OK   |  SPARC64V   |  1mb  | 08  | 1100mhz

0>        3  |   OK   |  SPARC64V   |  1mb  | 08  | 1100mhz

0>      -----+--------+-------------+-------+-----+------------

0>                      I/O

0>      ----------------------------------------------

0>      SCSI#0  OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#02,func#00

0>      SCSI#1  OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#02,func#01

0>      LAN#0   OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#01,func#01

0>      LAN#1   OK(87)  U2P#3A,dev#01,func#00

0>      ATAPI#0 OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#0d,func#00

0>      USBC    OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#0a,func#00

0>      PCI#00  OK(87)  U2P#0A,dev#01,func#00

0>      PCI#01  OK(87)  U2P#0A,dev#02,func#00

0>      PCI#02  OK(87)  U2P#0B,dev#03,func#00

0>      PCI#03  OK(87)  U2P#0B,dev#04,func#00

0>      PCI#04  OK(87)  U2P#0B,dev#05,func#00

0>      PCI#05  OK(87)  U2P#3B,dev#03,func#00

0>      ----------------------------------------------

0>OBP Start

2>OBP Start

2>      Enter OBP

1>OBP Start

3>OBP Start

1>      Enter OBP

3>      Enter OBP

0>      Enter OBP

0>      Sending CPU#1 to OBP

0>      Sending CPU#2 to OBP

0>      Sending CPU#3 to OBP

0>      Entering OBP

Entering OBP:.

Probing memory ... Done

MEM BASE = 0000.0005.fc00.0000

MEM SIZE = 0000.0000.0400.0000

Clearing memory   Done

MMUs On

Copying ROM to RAM...Done

ROM PC = 0000.01ff.f000.99dc

RAM PC = 0000.0000.0000.9a10

Copying forth...Done

Decompressing into Memory...Done

Size = 0000.0000.000b.dc10  (760KB)

ttya initialized

Probing UPA Slot at 83,0     pci pci counter-timer

Probing UPA Slot at 80,0     pci pci counter-timer

counter is /counter-timer@83,1c00

ebus

Probing /pci@83,4000/ebus@1  FJSV,scfc

Probing memory : 16384 MB

mc dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm

Probing /pci@83,4000/ebus@1  FJSV,flashprom eeprom FJSV,panel

Probing UPA Slot at 0,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 1,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 2,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 3,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Loading Support Packages: kbd-translator

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 7  isa su su

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 1  network

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 2  FJSV,ulsa disk tape FJSV,ulsa disk tape

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device d  ide disk cdrom

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device a  usb

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 3  Nothing there

Probing /pci@83,2000 at Device 1  FJSV,pwga

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 5  Nothing there

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 4  FJSV,pgtb

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 3  FJSV,pgtb

Probing /pci@80,2000 at Device 2  fibre-channel

Probing /pci@80,2000 at Device 1  fibre-channel

screen not found.

keyboard not found.

Keyboard not present.  Using ttya for input and output.

Probing UPA Slot at 83,0     pci pci counter-timer

Probing UPA Slot at 80,0     pci pci counter-timer

counter is /counter-timer@83,1c00

ebus

Probing /pci@83,4000/ebus@1  FJSV,scfc

Probing memory : 16384 MB

mc dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm dimm

Probing /pci@83,4000/ebus@1  FJSV,flashprom eeprom FJSV,panel

Probing UPA Slot at 0,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 1,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 2,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Probing UPA Slot at 3,0     FJSV,SPARC64-V

Loading Support Packages: kbd-translator

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 7  isa su su

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 1  network

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 2  FJSV,ulsa disk tape FJSV,ulsa disk tape

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device d  ide disk cdrom

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device a  usb

Probing /pci@83,4000 at Device 3  Nothing there

Probing /pci@83,2000 at Device 1  FJSV,pwga

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 5  Nothing there

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 4  FJSV,pgtb

Probing /pci@80,4000 at Device 3  FJSV,pgtb

Probing /pci@80,2000 at Device 2  fibre-channel

Probing /pci@80,2000 at Device 1  fibre-channel

Fujitsu Siemens PRIMEPOWER450 4x SPARC64 V, No Keyboard

OpenBoot 3.14.1-1, 16384 MB memory installed

Ethernet address 0:e0:0:c4:c1:9a, Host ID: 80f3c19a.

XSCF Version: 4.2.1

board

{0} ok

```

Spero che qualcuno più pratico di me sia in grado di aiutarmi a superare il problema!

Grazie anticipatamente.

----------

## rdivincenzo

Dopo diverse peripezie sono riuscito in giornatra ad installare OpenBSD.

Confermo quindi che l'hardware è perfettamente funzionate.

Ora pero vorrei installare Gentoo.

Chi mi aiuta?

----------

## table

 *rdivincenzo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora pero vorrei installare Gentoo.
> 
> Chi mi aiuta?

 

Ciao,

sinceramente non ho la minima idea di come si possa installare gentoo su quella architettura, però c'è un manuale apposito per spark:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-sparc.xml

Stai seguendo questo?

Se sì a che punto sei?

Sei partito dalla gentoo minimal con l'installazione?

Hai impostato correttamente il make.conf per la compilazione dei pacchetti sulla tua architettura?

Esiste anche la sezione del forum (nglese) specifico per spark, puoi provare a chiedere anche lì:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-27.html

----------

## oRDeX

da quel che ho capito non riesce neanche ad arrivare alla console..che sia un problema di configurazione del kernel?

Hai provato a bootare un'altra live? e.g. sysrescueCD? se ne booti una qualsiasi dopo ci vuole un attimo a scaricare stage/portage ed installare gentoo

----------

## ago

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Hai provato a bootare un'altra live? e.g. sysrescueCD?

 

Sysrescue non è solo x86/amd64?

Prova ubuntu in alternativa

----------

## rdivincenzo

Purtroppo ho già provato con diverse distribuzioni: Debian e Fedora, senza nessun successo (anzi con lo stesso identico problema).

L'unico sistema che sono riuscito ad installare con successo e OpenBSD.

Adesso proverò con SysRescue che ho verificato esiste anche per SPARC.

Vi farò sapere!

----------

## djinnZ

Non uso sparc ma la prima cosa che mi chiedo è se non ti serve comunque usare un console=ttyS0,38400n8 come su x86 (per impostare la porta correttamente)?

Se ci sono più porte seriali non è che dopo il boot vengono scambiate le console (anticamente capitavano di queste cose unix partiva su tty01 ma una volta avviato pretendeva che la console fosse su tty00)?

----------

